# Starter Lathe



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

OK, you guys got me wanting to do some lathe work. I already do some wood work, build rod racks, wine rack and other small things.

What do the pros think about this lathe for a starter?
Will be doing pens, bottle topper.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/VS-Mini-Wood-Lathe/G9247


FishBone


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/PSI-TCLPRO-Tu...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1234834917&sr=8-1


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

pens and small, very small, items would be fine on the grizzly.....vs is a nice touch...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Notice that Fish's Grizzly uses No.1 morse taper..and PSi uses No.2 morse taper. I know the No 2 is bigger...but is it better?..or exactly what is the difference ? I've noticed all the beginner lathes use #1 and the more expensive use #2.. Just a question I've wondered about...

Welcome to the Basement, FishBone...Better be keerful...the 'vortex' is about to grab ya....:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you get the one that uses a #2 Mtaper and later you decide you want a bigger lathe you don't have to buy all new stuff for the new lathe. Get the PSI it is a lot better lathe. Its a 1/2 horse where the Grizzly is 1/4 horse. There will be a time you would wish you had the extra power.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

grizzly is 27" vs the psi 40"

grizzly is 1/4 hp vs th psi 1/2 hp

grizzly is 12" in center vs the psi 18 3/4"

just think it wise to spend a little more and get a lot more lathe and know you can handle bigger turning ect...speaking for myself lol

but grizzly makes great tools


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Of those two, i'd go with the PSI. Also, if you watch, you can sometimes see the Delta for 199.


----------



## Texian01 (Feb 4, 2009)

Might be ok for pens and stoppers, but no way is 1/4 hp. enough for 8" or 10" bowls, which you will want to do soon enough.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pardon a slight hi-jack, Fishbone...

HEY !!!..Texian01..where did you come from?.. Welcome to the basement. Sounds like you know yore stuff...How bout some pix of your work?..






and...here's a few 'greenies' to get ya started..you look a little nekkid with that pore lonesome green up there....

:cheers:


----------



## Texian01 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey Tort,
Mostly I come from the Sawmill Creek turning forum. Jim (on that forum) said that Cindy (on this forum) had a barge load of freebee mesquite available. Best I can tell, Cindy had access to one or two pieces from time to time, whereas I was thinking more in terms of a pickup load. Not a problem. Just thought I would log in here one last time and there was Fish's post that I had to respond to, many save him some $$. BTW Fish, lived in Lake Jackson for about 14 years, a while back.

Since you ask, attached picture of a recent piece called "Out Of Orbit". The piece has a blue marble inside of it which represents the Earth as seen from outer space. Since the piece is not exactly circular, its "earth" is "out of orbit". Thought I had a better picture but can not find it.

Apology for the thread hijack.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I use an excelsior from Rockler. they are having a great sale right now see below link. 10 x 18 with bed extension for 200. 1/2 HP belt drive not VS

Never the less i think this is a great price!!

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21524

Robert A.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

OK, I'm going with this one http://www.amazon.com/PSI-TCLPROVS-Turncrafter-Variable-Speed/dp/B000KI8CZ2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1234881354&sr=1-3
What other tools will I need to start turning pens? I want to order all I need at one time.


Thanks for all the help.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

pen mandrel--must have
lathe chisel set--must have

when getting the pen kits, be sure to order the pen bushings for the proper kits and the drill bits--must have

sandpaper (step grades)
a finish...poly, tung oil, minwax, latex gloves...whatever you like

eye protection
dust mask-respirator is better
grinding wheel

optional LOL
drill press, bell buffing system, various size wood clamps, dust collection system, digital camera, photo light booth, wireless headset for a mp3 player (perfect while turning), sharping system for the tools, others can add to this ever growing list...welcome to the vortex


----------



## Texian01 (Feb 4, 2009)

Good choice Fish. You will enjoy the electronic variable speed, as the slowest speed on small belt-change lathes (usually 500 rpm or faster) is too fast for roughing larger and out of balance pieces.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Just placed my order, :dance:Thanks for all the help guys. I'm sure I will have about 10,000 more questions. 



FishBone


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> Just placed my order, :dance:Thanks for all the help guys. I'm sure I will have about 10,000 more questions.
> 
> FishBone


Thats the reason we are all here. 
If one of us don't have the answer we will lie to you.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Thats the reason we are all here.
> If one of us don't have the answer we will lie to you.


No different than all my other friends. :headknock


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

What you're going to find is that the first one of anything is going to cost $200 dollars.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Texian1, that is a fine piece you posted with pics here. Beautiful and unusual.


----------



## Texian01 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Slip. Did not mean to butt into the thread, but Tort asked me to show something. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

If you're gonna post pictures of cool work like that, feel free to put them on any thread you like...:smile: Were glad you shared.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, please inspire us with more. Don't worry about busting in or at least start a new thread. We want more!!!


----------



## seachaser1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Just started turning three years ago, and agree with Texian01. I stepped up and started out with a Oneway 2436. WAAAAAAY more than i need to do the pens, salt shakers, and stoppers that I have made, but after numerous upgrades to all of my power tools over the years I have gotten to the point that I know better than to buy what will work for today. With the 2436 at least I have the ability to expand if the need arrises. Get as much lathe as you can afford, and store!!!!!


----------



## Texian01 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Slip and Flat. I appreciate your support.

Sea, you are most fortunate to be able to start out with such a high end machine. Many beginners can justify buying only a very modestly priced mini, but they want to turn and some of them will become outstanding turners one day. It's amazing how many recognized turners started with the ubiquitous single-tube Craftsman. That said, I still urge folks who can justify the expense to save a few extra $$ and get the electronic variable speed models. EVS can substantially reduce the fear factor and help folks move up the learning curve to bigger and better pieces a lot faster.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

OK, got my lathe, pen kits and a few other things I ordered last week. Still waiting on a few other things to be set up like I want to be. When the last orders get here I will be ready to jump in hands first. I will post some pictures of everything when I get it all set up.

FishBone


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Congrats FB!!! BUT.........need the pictures.......lol


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

we want pics! gb


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

OK, I finally finished the rod racks I'm donating to 3 diffident benefits, see attached picture.
I did my first pen this morning also
I can see this pen turning thing is going to be fun.

FishBone


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those rod racks are great FB. They should bring in some nice $$ for the benefits and folks will be mighty proud to own one. Great job and very generous.

Congrats on the first pen. Very nice. Looks like the vortex has hold of another one...........lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

nice


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Congrats on the first pen. Very nice. *Looks like the vortex has hold of another one...........lol[/quote]*

Yep, This is going to be fun.


----------

